# PowerMac G4 : carte mère



## theverglades (7 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir à tous,
je suis propriétaire d'un PowerMac G4 400MHz et j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de remplacer la carte mère d'origine par celle d'un 800Mhz? merci beaucoup


----------



## theverglades (7 Décembre 2005)

autre question : est il possible de change juste le processeur ou il faut changer la carte mere avec??


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> autre question : est il possible de change juste le processeur ou il faut changer la carte mere avec??




Les 2 sont impossibles je crois, c'est pour ça qu'il existe des cartes accélératrices.


----------



## houlala63 (7 Décembre 2005)

changer juste la carte mere c'est galere deja pour en trouver** ,de plus il faut souvent changer le type de ram,de carte graphique, etc...

Et puis surtout il faut que la nouvelle logic board soit aux dimensions du boitier auquel cas il faudra egalement refaire des trous a l'arriere du boitier (emplacement des ports usb,pci etc...)
Merci a => le design APPLE!


**une societe anglaise en propose a la vente,il faudra chercher j'ai plus le lien


Le mieux, c'est je pense d'utiliser un carte acceleratrice comme le suggere jaipatoukompri


----------



## theverglades (7 Décembre 2005)

merci les gars pour vos reponses. mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est une carte accélératrice... ca marche bien? Où je puis en trouver? Ca coute cher? merci beaucoup..


----------



## ntx (7 Décembre 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> je suis propriétaire d'un PowerMac G4 400MHz et j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de remplacer la carte mère d'origine par celle d'un 800Mhz? merci beaucoup


Rachètes un PM 800 d'occas, tu vas moins galérer et ça te coûtera moins cher qu'un carte accélératrice.


----------



## Max London (7 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
effectivement les processeurs ne sont compatibles qu'avec leurs cartes meres correspondantes (du même modele: G4 Pci graphic, G4 Agp Graphic, G4 gigabit ethernet, digital audio, quicksilver, mdd...).
La carte accélératrice est je pense la solution la plus économique pour augmenter la vitesse de ton ordinateur: c'est un nouveau processeur si tu veux, mais qui atteind des vitesses vertigineuses 
Il existe deux types de cartes accélératrices: les ZIF (zero insertion force) et les autres (jconnais pas le nom )
Tu dois savoir si ton g4 possede un port graphique AGP (a coté des pci, de couleur marron)
Si ta carte mere en possede un, tu est verni car ta carte mere est compatible avec les autres type de carte accélératrice (pas les zif).  Tu peux, pour la somme de 450 euro environ, acheter une carte de 2ghz!
Sinon, si ta machine n'a pas de port agp, tu peux acheter une carte zif, qui coute je crois 350 euro pour 1ghz, ce qui n'est déja pas si mal 
il existe plusieurs marques, mais celles que je te conseille sont Sonnet Encore (Sonnet Encore ZIF  ou  Sonnet Encore/ST) et Giga Designs.
Va voir sur www.clg-info.fr pour les cartes Sonnet encore, et sur www.macway.com pour une carte giga design.  Ne te trompa pas pour le model de ta carte mere!

sinon bonne chance!

Juste une précision: un PowerMac d'occase à 1ghz ou supérieur, ca coute au moins 500 euro si t'as de la chance, tandis qu'une carte accélératrice 2GHZ coute 449 euros..à toi de voir 
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_37_234&products_id=4788

Un dernier ps: tres jolie, ta citation de miles davis!


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2005)

Surtout qu'un PM 1 ghz à 500 ¤ ça court pas les rues, c'est plutôt 600 ¤ minimum, sinon c'est que le type qui le vend est un beubeu :rateau:


----------



## Max London (10 Décembre 2005)

Tout a fait, ou alors d'occase sur ebay d'un vendeur anglais...bonjour la ganrantie! moi je vais finalement acheter une carte giga design 1,6 ghz, tant qu'a faire...je passerai mes impresions sur le forum


----------



## theverglades (12 Décembre 2005)

oui moi j'hesite a faire comme toi... j'ai peur que les performances ne valent pas leur prix...


----------

